
Piecing together Fukushima - colinprince
http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2011/05/japans_nuclear_disaster
======
BenSS
Painful to read - because of the awful 'tag cloud' widget in the right that
sucks CPU like there's no tomorrow.

Printer version:
[http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2011/05/japans_nuclea...](http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2011/05/japans_nuclear_disaster/print)

~~~
hollerith
You don't use Flashblock or ClickToFlash?

~~~
BenSS
Adblock takes care of most of the annoying flash junk, so I haven't bothered.
Guess I'll actually install C2F now.

